# Ensenadas



## almandhai (Jan 11, 2009)

I am planning to move to Ensenada. I was wondering if some one can advise;

What would be rental cost for a moderate apartment 2bed/ bath.

How much would be monthly expense( fairly moderate living) for a semi retired couple?

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Since prices vary a great deal, perhaps someone from Ensenada can respond; particularly if you give them a bit more detail on what you seek.


----------

